# Lumber Liquidators Holdings, Inc. (LL) -NYSE



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Watched the story about them on 60 Minutes last night and can't believe the garbage they have been selling. I would never have laminate flooring in my house to begin with and after seeing that neither should anyone else.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Will


----------

